# Salt fork bass



## jsher1987 (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone getting any bass action at salt fork yet?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I haven't been there myself this year....but I am hearing that it's a little tough right now. Tappan and Salt Fork are both being stingy right now.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished the lake on Sunday and although I was not fishing for bass I can tell you the lake was up aprox 2-3" from summer pool. The water was muddy from all the rain. Water temp was approx 42-43 degrees. Hope this info helps.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Need to get down there this week if I can. Good info.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished Sunday as well. Couldn't get the bass to cooperate, but a 38" musky made things very interesting for about 15 minutes!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

A buddy of mine said he hammered them sunday. I haven't made over yet.


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

Was there Sunday. Got skunked :S saw a lot of boats moving around didn't look like anyone was doing to hot.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

RippnLips said:


> Was there Sunday. Got skunked :S saw a lot of boats moving around didn't look like anyone was doing to hot.


I was there Sunday crappie fishing. It didn't look like the bass fisherman were doing very hot. We caught a few bass off one of the christmas tree piles, but they were dinks. One of them apparently escaped being a snack for a muskie or eye... it had some nice teeth marks in it!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Thursday night tournaments start this week too.


----------



## HammerTIME3011 (Feb 16, 2014)

In search of the old bridge that is under the water. Just want to know where it is at so I won't hit it.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

ranger175a said:


> Thursday night tournaments start this week too.


Any results?


----------



## J.L. Lyons (Mar 4, 2014)

There is a area they call the covered bridge area. But the bridge is no longer there. It was moved to the Cambridge city park when the lake was built. I've never heard of a underwater bridge.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Thinking about hitting Salt Fork this weekend. Anyone have an idea what the water temperature will be? Any bass tourneys going on?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sunday I had 51 to 56 might have changed with this cold snap


----------



## Mtwillard79 (Apr 19, 2013)

Been catching them from shore over by the dam on a suspending jerkbait


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't worry the underwater bridge is 17 feet deep. You wont hit it.


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone catching bass at salt fork lately?


----------

